# Hotcopper attacks YoungTrader



## Damuzzdu (3 July 2007)

Guys,

I am re-posting a post which i have just put on HC.

It comes from a thread called "Youngtrader Ramped" on CUL Thread.

quote

Guys,

Over the past two-three days there has been some serious accusations about YT and ASF posted here, and in a way hotcopper have been dragged unwittingly into the mire.

The main accusation is that posts that are put up which have an opposite view to young trader posts are being pulled as quick as possible.

from this thread posted by Copperhot

"3.ASF need people like YT, and try to keep him as long as possible. The only purpose is to use him to get web traffic, and make money through ads. ASF is protecting him by all means. The techniques by ASF used are:
a. Deleted any negative comments about the stocks YT promote;
b. Name the poster as down rampers from hotcopper, or so to encourage followers attack the poster;
c. Kick poster out of the ASF for downramping."

and this by squidheads :

"thanks for backing me up copperhot, YES all critisism of YT and there has been alot by people burnt, gets deleted immediately by ASF administration, ASF is a phoney site and i personally believe ASF works in conjunction with YT or they are one of the same designed to take your money."

I decided to ask the admin of ASF directly, was there any truth (partial or full) to this. 

He (joe) has given me his permission to re-quote his PM, (as he feels it is not appriorate for him to post on other site.)

quote:
"All I can tell you is that every single individual who is trashing ASF over there has been banned from this forum for ramping. They all have axes to grind and are keen to do so.

I have never met YT and there is no grand conspiracy. He just chooses to post his research here first. It's just sour grapes from those who have done the wrong thing here and paid the price for it by having their posting privileges revoked."

and furthur:

"I would also like to assure you that no posts on ASF are ever deleted simply for disagreeing with another members posts."

I would suggest to squidheads/copperhot that you NOT continue with this type of allegations and innuendo. Is does you no good and actually damages hotcopper as well. They (hotcopper) are now an unwilling party to something which if continued may result in furthur action being taken.

Whether YT ramped FWL or not (and I dont believe he did) that is not the issue, you both made accuastions which have been denied. Both of you (squidheads/copperhot) owe a public apology to YT, ASF and hotcopper.

Whilst this post is not about hotcopper per se, I would ask the mods not to delete this post or thread.

Cheers
Muzz

endquote.


I'm sure that YT  can defend himself, he does not need me (but his research is tops - so maybe i need him to a degree )

To the posters who are former members of ASF to trash ASF name on other sites is a really low blow.

Cheers all
Muzz


----------



## doctorj (3 July 2007)

*Re: CUL - Cullen Resources*

The grapes are sour and the poppies are tall.

copperhot also goes by the alias "Danewbee" here at ASF.  He didn't take very kindly to having a few abusive posts deleted.

Squidheads, aside from paranoia, appears to suffer from bipolar and likes to cross dress if the two nicknames he/she has attempted to use at ASF are anything to go by.  Squidheads other aliases '*jenny*perfect' and 'thefisher*man*' were given the boot from ASF on the 1st and 15th of February this year.  thefisherman was banned for doing his/her best to ramp VMS. His or her last 2 posts were:


thefisherman said:


> what sort of site is this ????????????????????????my broker doesnt want to mentioned on some chat site, r u encouraging people to be here, or discouraging ??????





thefisherman said:


> there r better sites than this one, goodbye..........



His "broker" heard something on the "grapevine" that an announcement was due.  To the best of my knowledge, no announcement ever did come.  Or certainly not soon enough, exposing his/her shameless ramping.

We gave jennyperfect aka thefisherman aka squidheads another chance.  At which point they begun ramping LOD and were sent on their way - back to hotcopper it seems.

These posters at hotcopper are disgruntled ex-users attacking YoungTrader as a proxy for ASF.  They are spineless.

And I look forward to reading the response of the whimps over at HC. I'll be sure to have my tissues ready.


----------



## doctorj (3 July 2007)

*Re: Hotcrapper attacks YoungTrader*

I should also point out ASF doesn't remove posts that disagree with bullish holders of stocks.  More so, we encourage points of view that differ.  They lead to more robust conversation and ultimately better analysis.  Posters learn more too.  There's plenty of examples of this if you browse around.  The NWE and AED threads are good examples where admins have taken opposing views to challenge the robustness of people's analysis.  Ultimately, everyone comes out of these kind of discussions a little wiser and hopefully a little better traders/investors.

We do however ask that posters that post negative views on stocks adhere to the very same standards that bullish posters do.  They are required to substantiate their opinion with some analysis, whether it be fundamental, technical, tea leaves or whatever else they believe is relevant.  Up ramping or down ramping is *all ramping*.  We also prefer that people that make bullish or bearish posts on a stock hang around on the thread and objectively and maturely address the questions people raise on their analysis.

ASF is ultimately about learning and sharing knowledge, not just pumping your latest penny dreadful.  There are plenty of other forums for people to do that already.


----------



## OK2 (3 July 2007)

I check out both the ASF and HC site but to claim ramping is wrong would be wrong in itself. We are all mature enough to choose our own path and for my reading YT is undoubtedly an intangible asset.

Very childish personnel attack in my opinion!


----------



## doctorj (3 July 2007)

OK2 said:


> I check out both the ASF and HC site but to claim ramping is wrong would be wrong in itself. We are all mature enough to choose our own path...



Unfortunately ASIC Interim Policy Statement 162 part 63 places some onus on operators of Internet Discussion Sites to do what they can to ensure that the IDS isn't used for "...misleading activities".

I agree with you in the sense that the market will ultimately sort out those that blindly follow the opinions of others (almost a Darwinian approach to the markets), but unfortunately ASIC disagree.

As for my post about squidheads, well, I think it's only fair that someone points out his/her motives for the abuse unfairly dished out on YT.  Joe is too professional to do it, but I'm more than happy to.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 July 2007)

Squidface and his mates should do their own research, as is told many a time on ASF .After all it is your $$, as is told ,if you were told to jump off a cliff, Would you?. Joe and other moderators (Which i like about ASF) ask of others to provide "ëvidence" of such claims of striking oil or hitting gold, Other wise Shut the "F" UP(a lot more polite than i put it of coarse). Different views are always appreciated as both sides of any story need to be told in order to assess the truth of a claim (any who i hate monologues, otherwise i'd tell myself to buy more of what i just told myself to sell" Heh heh


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> Unfortunately ASIC Interim Policy Statement 162 part 63 places some onus on operators of Internet Discussion Sites to do what they can to ensure that the IDS isn't used for "...misleading activities".
> 
> I agree with you in the sense that the market will ultimately sort out those that blindly follow the opinions of others (almost a Darwinian approach to the markets), but unfortunately ASIC disagree.





It would seem entirely appropriate that ASIC place some onus on ISD's for policing members who provide back of the envelope F/A on low vol porridge stocks with 'potential pipeline growth'.


----------



## alanding (3 July 2007)

I am quite surprise why those craps do these personal attack. Young_trade just did some hard working for ASFers. Though I am a newer here. But I can see he just want to try helping people know what happen in a stock.


----------



## tech/a (3 July 2007)

Hot---who???


----------



## nioka (3 July 2007)

YT can't always be right but he has a better record for unearthing a prospect than anyone else I have followed. His contribution to ASF is respected by most and certainly valued by me. I treat it as information and follow up with my own research. If he makes a mistake and I follow it is my mistake, not his. I would make a lot more "mistakes" if I followed advice or information I find on hotcopper. I look at HC occasionally but have never posted there.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 July 2007)

Personally i'd rather a hot cuppa lol


----------



## Pat (3 July 2007)

I was shocked when I looked at HC and seen the posts. It was like 2 kids fighting over the front seat in the car, then battling on in the back seat blaming each other....
Anyhow, thanks ASFers for making this place a great place to learn. Thankyou to all the bulls and bears. Thanks to all the other newbies for asking the dumb questrions I didn't ha ha ha. 
Also thanks to anyone who provides a different point of view.... All the positives and all the negatives. There is nothing wrong with a "down ramper" if they're right. Eh?


----------



## stargazer (3 July 2007)

Hi all

I am surprised that people even dignify comments made by known, but not respected members on other forums in regards to YT.

For mine YT just puts the facts up no more no less.  

If he was in anyway connected with ASF does it really matter the comments made by YT  are respected and  people are intelligent enough to make up their own minds.

Cheers
SG


----------



## greggy (3 July 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am re-posting a post which i have just put on HC.
> 
> ...



Hi All,

YT is not a ramper.  He provides excellent posts and is honest in his dealings.  
People are just jealous and just ****ing ignorant, sorry for swearing..  Accusations coming from HC or other "Crazy" forums are low indeed.  Of course HC is not known for ramping is it?  LOL!
DYOR


----------



## alankew (3 July 2007)

Very dissappointed that things have come to this.I used to go on a forum in the UK,wont give the name but it was like the school playground with lots of bullies and name calling.From memory i think that there were actually criminal(?)charges laid because a lot of the posts were an organised downramp with all the unfortunate consequences for the unsuspecting.Sad to see someone as helpful and generous as YT(and maybe a few others on here will get the same treatment in the future)suffer from this personal attack.Cant imagine it will bother him too much though but hopefully it wont deter him from sharing with those of us who dont shine as brightlyAl


----------



## Gspot (3 July 2007)

Started trading a year ago, and found ASF. 
I knew very little, yet traded; mtn, jms, bsm, eve, byr, yml and cul to name a few. Have made a 150% profit for the year. 
Big thanks to you, YT. 
Ps. Never been on HotCopper.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 July 2007)

Unfortunately there will always be haters and those who wish to cut down tall poppies. The lies and innuendo to which YT has been subjected to by certain members of another forum recently is simply a testament to that.

My only connection with YT is that he somehow found his way to ASF and began posting here. He is a valued member of this community and like many of you, I appreciate that he posts his research here. Similarly I am also indebted to many of ASF's other contributors for sharing their knowledge, analysis and research with the rest of the community. That people are willing to do so freely and without reservation is what makes ASF such a useful resource.

I can assure everyone that I will endeavour to ensure that ASF remains a civilised, contructive and enjoyable place. To keep on top of this, the mods and I require the assistance of all ASF members. Please report any behaviour that violates the ASF code of conduct by clicking on the 'Report a Post' icon - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- on the offending post and letting us know about it. This will help us deal with these posts much quicker. Unfortunately we just dont get to go through every thread these days and we miss some things.


----------



## marklar (3 July 2007)

This is starting to seem all very familiar, perhaps a war between HC and ASF is brewing... anyone else remember the great Usenet war of 1993 between alt.tasteless and rec.pets.cats???

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/2.05/alt.tasteless.html

m.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 July 2007)

marklar said:


> This is starting to seem all very familiar, perhaps a war between HC and ASF is brewing... anyone else remember the great Usenet war of 1993 between alt.tasteless and rec.pets.cats???
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/2.05/alt.tasteless.html
> 
> m.




ASF is not declaring war on anyone except rampers and troublemakers. 

However, I do find it slightly amusing that those attacking YT and ASF on this other forum are previously banned ASF members. 

Lots of sour grapes and grinding axes.


----------



## Porper (3 July 2007)

marklar said:


> This is starting to seem all very familiar, perhaps a war between HC and ASF is brewing... anyone else remember the great Usenet war of 1993 between alt.tasteless and rec.pets.cats???
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/2.05/alt.tasteless.html
> 
> m.




Don't think there needs to be a war.

It's simple to me, the 97% of losing traders are on Hotcopper, the 3% of winners on here.Maybe a generalisation, but who cares, it is 99% true, end of story.

That is the only reason that so many Hotcopperites are looking in on ASF, because they know a lot of the posters on here have an idea how to make money without getting the latest  "hot" tips


----------



## wayneL (3 July 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Unfortunately there will always be haters and those who wish to cut down tall poppies. The lies and innuendo to which YT has been subjected to by certain members of another forum recently is simply a testament to that.



This is something I am noticing more and more in the wider community. It doesn't take much of a sleight (real or imagined) for some people to launch into a comprehensive campaign of character assassination. I had to work its way into trading forums.

It is simple for any community to squash this sort of crap, simply don't subscribe to it. Cliquey communities (actual and online) love to perpetuate this sort of nonsense and that is something that is pretty good about this place; cliqueyness is minimal.

But talking about it gives it life. I reckon ignore it.

"The dogs bark, but the caravan moves on"


----------



## Craze0123 (3 July 2007)

agree with ^


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

firstly I'd like to thank YT for suggesting YML  

but just on the subject of (mild) ramping .. very general , maybe call it "ultramild" ramping .... , ... I sometimes wonder how many of us would follow the sequence :-
a) post a good company announcement, and only then
b) buy the shares ourselves 
no biggie, let's just assume we do both activities simultaneously, lol 

heck, the fact that this is being aired and discussed openly is surely healthy.


----------



## Gundini (4 July 2007)

Water off a ducks back...

I admire YT for his work he puts into his posts, and his continuing support of this forum and its members. 

Keep up the good work Champ, you have a lot of backers here...

Sharing your thoughts and skills is the foundation of any Forum, and you do your best to be part of this community, so well done!

By the way, Joe, you do a fantastic job steering this ship, and it aint gonna run aground anytime soon. Talk about overworked and underpaid. A thankless task that is appreciated by this community. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Fool (4 July 2007)

To the moderators:

This could most likely be fixed by making ASF only viewable 

a) once you have logged into an account (ie, non publically viewable)
b) been a member for longer then 3 months.

This works well on other forums because it stops people who are banned from simply signing straight back up.

The other forum I am thinking of is also using vbulliten, so it should just be a configuration issue ?

Are there any issues that would prevent the mods from doing the above ?


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 July 2007)

Fool said:


> To the moderators:
> 
> This could most likely be fixed by making ASF only viewable
> 
> ...




Fool,

Not a bad idea, however, you could give access to the general public to say 2-3 of the forums (no posting of course), so the public gets a gauge to what the site is all about. Say General Chat, Beginners Lounge and Announcements.

The other one about posting could go on time (Another forum it was 1 month) by then restricting posting to only certain forums during that month, and you had to put up a couple of posts. If you didn't post anything, the restrictions remained, until the mods could see you were not out to cause trouble.  After that you had all access. You still had viewing access to all forums.

Not sure if that can be configured here?

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## Fool (4 July 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Fool,
> 
> Not a bad idea, however, you could give access to the general public to say 2-3 of the forums (no posting of course), so the public gets a gauge to what the site is all about. Say General Chat, Beginners Lounge and Announcements.
> 
> ...




To be honest I think ASF is big enough and has a wide enough community that it doesnt need any more people from the public - word of mouth should be enough to get more "quality" people to join.

That's my opinion anyway.

Like anything, when it gets too big you get a bigger chance of someone who will ruin it.


----------



## dj_420 (4 July 2007)

i actually think some of this is quite serious, if the people making allegations are claiming of insider knowledge then they can be placing themselves in some hot water.

i havent actually looked at squidheads posts on FWL, but he has made serious allegations on URA thread.

if he is making similar allegations on FWL thread it could be classed as insider trading.

if people are passing off knowledge as insider information then that is illegal and can in fact be charged. Peter Woodland was charged with 17 counts of insider trading relating to posts made on hotcopper.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21534549-1243,00.html


anyways YT not to worry, your research is always spot on and have followed up a few stocks from you bringing it to my attention. these guys will only land themselves in trouble for posting allegations about other members and ASX companies.


----------



## nizar (4 July 2007)

Is posting on HC how they caught this guy?

Is ramping (eg. on HC or other sites) with your insider knowledge a worse crime (ie. different charge) than just loading up on the shares ???


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 July 2007)

nizar said:


> Is posting on HC how they caught this guy?
> 
> Is ramping (eg. on HC or other sites) with your insider knowledge a worse crime (ie. different charge) than just loading up on the shares ???




Hey Nizar...sounds as though you're worried.

Seriously though, it wouldn't take much to find out from HC. All they'd have to do is find out who started the thread, take their email address, and see what ties they have with the company.

FWIW, I don't ramping is such a big crime. Its more of a major annoyance for discussion boards, as there can end up being too much rubbish to sift through to find out whats fact and whats not.


----------



## insider (4 July 2007)

I'm not taking sides but Young Trader hasn't done anything wrong as far as I can tell... I know I get slammed quite a bit at HotCopper because I tell it like it is... Some companies suck and people have issues accepting it... oh well, I'm not worrying for their money... 

this is just character mutilation... YT is young, his rich (assuming) and he's clearly successful... This is not just what the ladies admire but also what make the guys jealous... Especially the older ones

YT should kick them while their down...


----------



## doctorj (4 July 2007)

I had thought about posting this at HC, but figure it'd be more useful here.


These chaps should be conscious of what they post on the internet, it can really come back to bite you.  It would appear YT may have grounds of action against several posters for defaming his good character by making claims that are demonstrably false.

Anyway, food for thought.


----------



## Pat (4 July 2007)

insider said:


> this is just character mutilation... YT is young, his rich (assuming) and he's clearly successful... This is not just what the ladies admire but also what make the guys jealous... Especially the older ones
> 
> YT should kick them while their down...



Right on insider!!!!
It is entertaining though and I bet YT is having a laugh.


----------



## spooly74 (4 July 2007)

nizar said:


> Is posting on HC how they caught this guy?
> 
> Is ramping (eg. on HC or other sites) with your insider knowledge a worse crime (ie. different charge) than just loading up on the shares ???




Think so Niz!

He was posting stuff like "Don`t cry for me boys ..." before the project in Argentina was announced!

Not the smartest cookie!


----------



## henry vanderhave (4 July 2007)

Hey.As downer would say,Ill let those ones go thru to the keeper,but should opportunity arise,turn to the bowler,and with the utmost respect and in a very polite manner,tell it to go F--- yourself.The end.Keep up the good work YT and as they say,dont let the bastards bring you down.REally the end.


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> I had thought about posting this at HC, but figure it'd be more useful here.
> 
> 
> These chaps should be conscious of what they post on the internet, it can really come back to bite you.  It would appear YT may have grounds of action against several posters for defaming his good character by making claims that are demonstrably false.
> ...




doctorj,

Spot on, not only YT, but also ASF. ASF, though not a natural person has the same rights, as this can damage it's reputation. Defamation is a serious thing. Why do the media go to great lengths to ensure that their lawyers vet most articles before they are printed or broadcast. 

Internet discussion groups are no different. People will try to say "oh you are stopping free speech and all that"....no internet discussion groups want as much free speech as possible, just not the speech that has slander and libel posted. 

Discussion groups have a duty of care not only to see that slander and libel are not published, but also to protect themselves as they may be found to be unwilling party *if* someone really too things to heart, and decided to seek furthur action.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## misterS (5 July 2007)

There are sporadic references to the legal dangers of defaming fellow anonymous posters.  It would be surprising if any anonymous nicknames could be construed as possessing a "reputation" capable of being defamed, in the sense that a legal remedy of damages would be available. 

Is there another anonymous poster who could assert they are a lawyer in order to post an opinion (pro bono of course) to clarify the "defamation of nics" situation?  Just for interest sake, because the issue itself doesn't really arise within ASF, or if it does, it isn't allowed to persist for long.

Even though we attribute reputations to our fellow posters, and I seem to recall there was a thread about whether a "reputation" rating should be switched on in ASF, I don't recall the proposed range of reputations extending, or perhaps descending, to the defamatory - but perhaps it could have, without legal recourse.

Otherwise, in future will we be seeing the Courts hearing "Maddog4 V. "Numnuts3" in a defamation of character case? 

If not, perhaps an action could still take place on Second-life for damages in Linden dollars ?  Have they opened a civil court-house there?  Hmmm maybe I could make a quid as "JudgemisterS" hearing aggrieved posters for a fee...in secret of course - we can't have the poster's secret identity revealed.

YT might turn out to be Megan Gayle or Kimbo Slice - then where would we be?


----------



## insider (5 July 2007)

The best Thing that YT could do is absolutely ignore this whole thing , not replying to anyone and just continue what he does... That's true Character... I think he is doing that too...


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2007)

Question.

Why is YT posting on HC?

As in what is the benifit for him to do so given such angst.
A few have moved from here due to myself I believe.
Ive buggered off a couple of times myself.

If it isnt serving the purpose you are looking for then why bother?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 July 2007)

Hi guys just saw this thread,

Yeah I'm not paying too much attention to whats going on, no point, whats funny is that my research is actually poached.

This has become a problem though as now I am reluctant to post my research in a thread until I have pm'd as many people as I can who I trust won't re-post the info,

Another dilema is that yes, obviously after doing my research I want to buy shares for myself first, but for example with FWL and CUL recently the share price sometimes bolts, on both those occasions I was left unfilled but nevertheless thought I may as well share my research with you guys, after a few days I was still buying FWL at 30c (50% increase) and am looking at getting more CUL at 6.4c (managed to get some the other day)

The bottom line is nearly every stock I pick I do my best to ensure their is long term value there, so that even after I sell others can make more profit.


*Stock - Picked@ - Sold@ - Max Price*
JMS 7c - 25c - 45c
JMSO 1c - 12c - 24c 
BSM 15c - 25c - 48c 
BSMO 5C - 10C - 20C
BCN  16C - 35C - 60C (+ FREE 1:2 Oppies for holders)
TRO 50c - $1- $1.55
MTN 60C - $1.20 - $6.60 + (Sighhhhhhhh)
YML 16c - 40c - 60c (Carrying alot)
YMLO 3c - 20c - 30c
HLX - 8c - 20c - 27c (Free carrying Some)
HLXO - 3c - 8c - 15c (I think from memory)
FNT - 12c - 20c - 25c (Free carrying some)
FNTO - 2c - 4c - 6c  (Free carrying some)
MGO - 20c - didn't buy shares - 50c
MOGO - 10c - 20c - 30c
URA - 25c - didn't buy shares - $1.60
URAO - 13c - 75c - $1.40
GBEO - 25c - 50c - $1
MAK - 15c - holding - 40c
MAKO - 5c - 10c - 15c
JML - 30c - 40c - $1.40
CBH - 40c - 50c - 85c
TZN - 50c - $1.50 - $3.40c
BKY - $1 - $1.25 - $2.10
EVE - 10c - 15c - 40c
NWE - 12.5c - 22c - 30c


As you can see I often leave alot of profit on the table (grrrr) but thats ok, the point I'm trying to make is that almost all of the time the stocks continue to march higher,

Picks I'd like to be forgiven for 
ARX, BDG, BMO and BYR, although most got out at break even on ARX BYR and BMO after I said its a dog lets run, hmmmmmm 4 bad picks all 4 gold companies, what does that tell us? hmmmmmm



Thanks for the support guys


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 July 2007)

tech/a said:


> Question.
> 
> Why is YT posting on HC?
> 
> ...




Well firstly it was to catch some clown's who were poaching my research and passing it off as their own and then also to defend myself against some wankers, but as you can see I don't care anymore.



misterS said:


> YT might turn out to be Megan Gayle or Kimbo Slice - then where would we be?




If I were Megan Gale I'd spend alot less time investing and alot more time getting to "KNOW" myself if ya know what I mean


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 July 2007)

I should also add that in relation to alot of the stocks that I posted as I picked, thats not correct,

As for example Nizar highlighted EVE to me and together we + other did analysis and valuations on it,

Likewise a few other stocks have been brought to my attention by others, I am by no means so guru with a crystal ball,

Something thats really good though is to see how much research others on ASF now do,

I was very grateful for the hard work that Mick put into FNT after I first analysed it, likewise many on the FWL thread are providing some very detailed and informative analysis.

Together with our combined knowledge we can do much better as the accuracy of our research (not to mention my complete lack of technical analysis) is better.

Thanks guys


----------



## mick2006 (5 July 2007)

just keep doing what you do best YT.  

Don't worry about the guys over at HC, if they want to spend all their time fighting and bitching thats up to them, *and over here we will keep learning, make money and have fun!!!*


----------



## Snakey (5 July 2007)

It seems that a few people are is a little bored from a quiet market and a little jealous of some higher achievers. Wouldn't worry YT/ASF, best ignore HC and the people on it. Keep up the good work YT


----------



## nizar (5 July 2007)

Snakey my daytrading friend, long time no hear from you, whats been happening?

Ahh we had some good times back in november/december


----------



## Snakey (5 July 2007)

nizar said:


> Snakey my daytrading friend, long time no hear from you, whats been happening?
> 
> Ahh we had some good times back in november/december




Those were the good old days... Plenty of laughs and plenty of money
been trying to focus on my trading.


----------



## insider (5 July 2007)

Don't worry about those claims against YT on hot Copper they've stopped... I was the last to post... It was probably my persuasive influence  lol... If they start again I know what to say next

Nobody slags ASF and gets away with it


----------



## Broadside (5 July 2007)

The clowns bagging YT were all over AZS in hotcopper yesterday and Alan Partridge took the long stick to them, they won't be back till they've had some time in the cooler.


----------



## Fool (6 July 2007)

As they should.

Quickest way to ruin any constructive conversation is to have immature tools like them around.

You have to take your hat off to the moderators of ASF for running this forum so well, and not putting up with the same bull**** that HC has.

Well done guys - keep up the great work!


----------



## Awesomandy (7 July 2007)

In the end, I don't think it matters what other people say. We all know who makes money, and who doesn't, so we'll let them worry about what they want to say about other people, and we'll worry about what we want to say about stocks and charts.


----------



## Mofra (7 July 2007)

Fool said:


> Are there any issues that would prevent the mods from doing the above ?



Intersting suggestions Fool, I just have to wonder will this add too much to moderator workload? If not there is certainly merit to them.

Cheers


----------



## greggy (8 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I should also add that in relation to alot of the stocks that I posted as I picked, thats not correct,
> 
> As for example Nizar highlighted EVE to me and together we + other did analysis and valuations on it,
> 
> ...



Hi YT,

In my second contribution to this thread, I just like to say that there's no need for you to defend yourself against some low life scum, your record speaks for itself. I along with many others have benefited from your wisdom.  

Thanks,

Greggy


----------



## greggy (8 July 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am re-posting a post which i have just put on HC.
> 
> ...



Hi All,

There's plenty of bagging going on in other forums. Take this one for example, from Crazy Jim's forum.  A friend of mine alerted me to what was going on in this forum a while back.   

crazyjimsmith
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Feb 2007
Posts: 8786


PostPosted: Fri Mar 09, 2007 9:31 am    Post subject: 	Reply with quote
If any of you have gone to the Aussie Stock Forum website and read the thread there you will see lots of silly bitching on the thread.

I tried to clarify a fews things but my post got deleted. Anyway lots of false information is being posted on there regarding me but I think the best course of action is to just ignore the few who appear a little bitter about a few things.

I don't go to that website anymore and was alerted of what was being written. Greggy seems to think that I go there and get information from them! Just check the MMB thread on that website and you'll all know that I mostly rely on ASX announcements and mostly from them identify opportunities.

Please don't post anything in my defence. Let them bitch!
_________________
I am not a financial advisor. Please do your own research. You trade at your own risk.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 September 2012)

http://www.smh.com.au/business/its-a-dog-eat-blog-world-out-there-20120907-25jv1.html

Interesting reading.

Maybe they could set up shop with Assange somewhere!

ASF FTW.


----------



## Tyler Durden (10 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/business/its-a-dog-eat-blog-world-out-there-20120907-25jv1.html
> 
> Interesting reading.
> 
> ...




It does seem somewhat odd that companies are using shareholders' money to shut shareholders up.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> It does seem somewhat odd that companies are using shareholders' money to shut shareholders up.




Same as governments. Jobs for the boys isn't it. How many board members/senior management actually view themselves as employed by shareholders?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 September 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Same as governments. Jobs for the boys isn't it. How many board members/senior management actually view themselves as employed by shareholders?




Probably none.  I suspect even major shareholders are just seen as a necessary nuisance.  The contempt and disinterest shown on the faces of board members at AGMs is very apparent.  

So I think it's good that _certain _CEOs and board members are pilloried on HC.  They bugger a company and expect to get away with it???  Pfff.  Better that investors and trades know who is scum.  Some very astute posters on HC, though I can't stand the website moderators.  I wouldn't be alone in that view.


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Probably none.  I suspect even major shareholders are just seen as a necessary nuisance.  The contempt and disinterest shown on the faces of board members at AGMs is very apparent.
> 
> So I think it's good that _certain _CEOs and board members are pilloried on HC.  They bugger a company and expect to get away with it???  Pfff.  Better that investors and trades know who is scum.  Some very astute posters on HC, though I can't stand the website moderators.  I wouldn't be alone in that view.




Do you really believe opinions viewed on a forum 
have the slightest influence on an equities management?


----------



## CanOz (11 September 2012)

tech/a said:


> Do you really believe opinions viewed on a forum
> have the slightest influence on an equities management?





Apparently someone is concerned Tech, the lawyers are quick these days to threaten legal action.

CanOz


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 September 2012)

tech/a said:


> Do you really believe opinions viewed on a forum
> have the slightest influence on an equities management?



Not sure what this question is about, or how it relates to what I said.

Did you actually read the link?


----------



## urgalzmine (18 September 2012)

Is this why young trader no longer posts anywhere now? I miss is research


----------

